# Recommendations for Best Engine Battery?



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm looking at changing the just about knackered engine battery on our Motorhome (a Benimar coachbuilt, on the standard, year 2001, Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD chassis cab).

I inherited the present engine battery when we bought the motorhome about 3 years ago now. 

It doesn't have to power anything when we are parked up, or when the van is at home, as there's no alarm on the vehicle.
It also gets trickle charged from the 3 solar panels on the roof via a gizmo thingy (B2B?) which allows power from the panels to be fed to it once the two leisure batteries are fully charged.


It's not a well-known brand. 
It says "Strongbox" and also "John Deere" on the side. Spec says "88Ah. 680A (EN). 650A (SAE). RC 140 MIN".
Dimensions are what I think are fairly standard: 35L x 17W x 19H.

I'd like to replace with a really good (in terms of longevity, and zero maintenance) starter battery. In this case I'm happy to pay quite a bit more to get a really top performing type/brand/model than just going for a cheapie.
Is AGM the way to go for such a starter battery?


I'd welcome any recommendations from those who know about batteries, for which sort/brand/model I should be considering.

Many thanks in advance for all helpful assistance.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

my first brand choice would be a Varta battery

and there are some very good online deals for them


Is 88Ah the correct size for your diesel Ducato ? 
long time since I had a Fiat but something tells me the originals were a larger capacity - of course I may be wrong here


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

At a symposium on batteries function, I asked which were the best batteries and was told to look for the heaviest.
Ok! but which make? Banner, I was told, only to be told by other people of weaknesses in Banner. Varta and no soon do you suggest this and someone will shoot you down in flames.
It seems that any make of battery has the ability to fail but the heavier it is, the chances are that it should give a longer life before the plates reach a state of buckling.
Cheapest batteries are lighter and can expect a shorter life but perhaps this all depends on the way they are used and an element of chance.
My van came with a Gel battery that costs loads more but it failed at Newark Motorhome show this year so 'Banner' for me, except I was parked behind a battery show stand that did not stock them. The battery I bought was the anonymous one that fitted the space under the passenger seat, which they fitted for me. I wanted two but they did not have the right size for a second battery.
It is still working.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For a starter battery I go for one which is man enough for the job, no real point in going for the most expensive, they have to work for a nanosecond then they get recharged, if you have solar panel it's can be recharged from that too, so why waste money, only ever had one starter battery die on me in the last 40 years, and only ever had to buy two.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Bosch Silver Technology S5 batteries have a 5 year guarantee.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

We have Banner for starting and leisure...no probs SO FAR


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm with Kev on this. Little point in paying a fortune for a battery that is likely to last only a short while longer than a cheap one.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Ring your local motor factors or car accessory shop, tell them the base vehicle details and ask them what the recommended battery is for that vehicle. Ask how long it is guaranteed for - that will give you a guide to the quality of the battery. You will then get the right battery in terms of dimension, starting ability and terminal layout.

JohnW


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Few battery warranties will be any good anyway unless you do pay a fortune, for around £60-70 just get another, it'd an easy fit to most vehicles too so get one online, I'd take X250s to have it fitted at your local garage as they are a bit awkward.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This was posted on a recent thread and is an excellent price for an excellent battery.

http://www.justcarbatteries.co.uk/varta-silver-dynamic-019-battery-h3.html


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I would recommend that you read this.

http://www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

I have dealt with the writer, respect his opinion and the company are very professional.


----------



## lakelander (May 17, 2011)

BillCreer said:


> I would recommend that you read this.
> 
> http://www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php
> 
> I have dealt with the writer, respect his opinion and the company are very professgional.


Ditto, totally agree. I have 3 varta batteries- 1 starter and 2 habitation. If for some reason starter batt goes flat, just connect hab battery, plus can't complain at 5 year guarantee and decent price


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

All very useful stuff to add to the decision melting-pot, Many thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> I would recommend that you read this.
> 
> http://www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php
> 
> I have dealt with the writer, respect his opinion and the company are very professional.


I read this on the self build forum a while back, thanks for linking to it, I couldn't find it, but is what promoted my decision to buy the cheapest batteries, "which will fit" and with the correct terminals, oriented the correct way.

For my LBs which live under the driver seat, I went with these. they do other sized pairs at different amp hours too.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I faffed around forever looking at different batteries.

Just went with Varta in the end. They made the Mercedes branded one and it fitted in without any hassle.

Trev


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Medallionman said:


> Bosch Silver Technology S5 batteries have a 5 year guarantee.


Same as i got


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Varta batteries every time. 

German and UK military use them in most of their vehicles. They have a slightly bigger space under the plates. As plates age and disintegrate, the crap falls to the bottom and shorts out the plates, this is what kills a battery with age. The bigger "sump" on the Varta gives it a longer life.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

quote from kev,
I'd take X250s to have it fitted at your local garage as they are a bit awkward.

Can you explain this, as may have to do mine soon as the battery is 6 years old.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> quote from kev,
> I'd take X250s to have it fitted at your local garage as they are a bit awkward.
> 
> Can you explain this, as may have to do mine soon as the battery is 6 years old.
> ...


OK, lift your carpet and you'll see this









Under that cover you'll see this








Then to the nearside of the Vb ther eis a small 150x150mm ish cover, under that there is this









You have to very carefully remove this last bit to get the VB out, you will also perhaps have a load of other gubbins in there for the split charge relay, one thing you don't do is remove any nuts, undo them only until you can ease them off as they have captive nuts underneath but only into plastic so it's easy to bugger them up.

Another thing is if you have a radio code find it and use it, if you've lost it, you need a to use a 9v battery & holder, to keep the radio alive til you've swapped the battery.

It's one of those jobs that once you've done it you're OK with it, it's not a difficult job unless you don't mess with stuff a lot, maybe another member near to you has done it and can help.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The Discovery has a 110AH Varta, up from the 72AH recommended size, but I'd rather have the extra capacity for that one occasional time when you need it.

The Mercedes recommended size is 2 X 12V 74AH, I bought two cheapo 100AH's to fit under the seat. 4 year warranty in theory, but we have an on-board charger now and as there are devices that take current all the time (Tachograph etc) I need to keep them topped up.










Peter


----------

